# Singlespeed/Fixed not appearing in 'New Posts' link



## Christopher (10 Aug 2007)

Does anyone else have this problem? I click 'New Posts' and anything new in the 'Fixed' bit of the forum does not seem to appear in the resulting list.

If it *is* just me, it might be a problem with the machine I'm posting from...


----------



## piedwagtail91 (10 Aug 2007)

didn't know new posts existed!
tried it and fixed/singlespeed came up ok on mine.


----------



## zimzum42 (10 Aug 2007)

Mine's OK!


----------

